# Water/Meth system help



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

I recently purchased a 97 VW GTI VR6 with a vortech SC and a water meth system. I recently had it looked at by a local shop and the pump for the water meth is working, but they were unsure exactly how the system works. The controller is inside by the interior hood pull and has 2 knobs one mark L the other R. 
Can anyone shed any info on how this system might work or what exactly these knobs control?
Thanks in advance
Pic from the previous owner
Pic of motor - Vortech supercharger with direct port water / methanol injection


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Water/Meth system help (sldrsvw)*

Mmmm.... not to be a smart aleck, but has your shop considered reading the owner's manual or manufacturer's website? Or, perhaps a phone call to the manufacturer might be a good idea? Most of these kits are fairly well documented.
I'm not sure which kit you've got, but typically one knob sets the trigger point and the other determines the point at which maximum flow is reached. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Water/Meth system help ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Mmmm.... not to be a smart aleck, but has your shop considered reading the owner's manual or manufacturer's website? Or, perhaps a phone call to the manufacturer might be a good idea? Most of these kits are fairly well documented.
I'm not sure which kit you've got, but typically one knob sets the trigger point and the other determines the point at which maximum flow is reached. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


I am sure they thought of that but I bought the car used and no paperwork came with it and just as you...no to be a smart aleck....last time I checked the 97 VR6 did not come stock like that so it is not in the owners manual. Thanks for the great amount of help


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Water/Meth system help (sldrsvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sldrsvw* »_last time I checked the 97 VR6 did not come stock like that so it is not in the owners manual.

I was referring to the manual that the water/alky system came with -not your car's owner's manual.







I wouldn't imagine that it's in your glove box, but you could certainly download it from the manufacturer, correct?

_Quote »_Thanks for the great amount of help

Oh, I'm happy to guide you a lot farther than just this. However, you need to elaborate a bit on what you've got there . The brand of kit that you've got is the obvious start. Which is it? If you've got a Snow or Labonte kit, I can forward you the info that'll point you in the right direction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Water/Meth system help ([email protected])*

I will try to research what the kit is...when I got the car the control box was unhooked so I am just trying to get it functioning properly. I just had the shop make sure the pump was working etc


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Water/Meth system help (sldrsvw)*

is there any kind of label on the pump telling what brand it is??


----------

